# Various questions about 30 gallon tank...



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi all, I'm working on setting up a 30 gallon tank and I have some newbie questions I hope you can help me with... I've been reading lots of aquarium start up guides, but they all seem to be either too general and vague or don't really apply to the situation I have, so I figured it was better to ask rather than guess 

My setup: My tank is 30 long x 14 wide and holds 30 gallons (I forget the height). I've got an undergravel filter with a powerhead on one of the up tubes (I THINK its a Penguin 550, but I'd have to check) and a Rena Smart Filter (I think its a 30? Got it from my dad who doesn't have the manual anymore) plus a Rena Smart Heater. The only airstone I have at the moment is a small one integrated into a sunken ship decoration, but I can put a long tube airstone along the back wall of the tank if you folks think its necessary. The powerhead on the undergravel is pointed to break the surface of the water, but for some reason its not bubbling... Not sure if thats bad, but it is agitating the surface so I think it's ok? Planting-wise, there are no live plants, but lots of hidey-hole decorations and silk plants. No floating plants though.

So here's my questions...
1) I've taken about half the gravel from my established 6 gallon tank and added it to the new tank to help with cycling, and I've added "bacteria supplement" (at least that's what the bottle says, its something dad had in his stash of fish supplies he gave me). Around how long do you think the tank will need to cycle before I move my 6 gallon inhabitant (currently one lonely dwarf frog) over? I'll be checking the levels before I do it obviously, but trying to get an idea on if I should do the full clean the 6 gallon's been needing now, or if the time will be short enough that I can wait till the frogs been moved.

2) Do I need to use the long airstone or should my aeration needs be covered? I'm definitely planning on a betta and possibly some other long-ish finned fish so I'm trying not to have the current be too strong since I've read they don't like that.

3) Does anyone have some good stocking suggestions? I love male Bettas, Zebra Danios (especially the long finned ones), Dwarf Frogs, Neon Tetras, Black Neon Tetras, Guppies, Otocinclus, Harlequin Rasboras, and Plecos, so any combination of those would be preferred (I know I can't have them all due to space  ). My husband really liked the Pictus Catfish we saw at the pet store the other day, but I've heard those will eat the Neons sometimes? Also, I've heard they prefer to be in groups and I don't think I'd have room for a group of them plus a group of Otos. I really want to try a male Betta with a group of male guppies (to avoid crazy breeding & fry being eaten) and I have my 6 gallon tank to fall back on for the Betta if it doesn't get along with the guppies. The dwarf frogs are mandatory too since I have one already and absolutely love the froggies 

4) Tie in to above question... What would be a good feeding schedule (timing, amount, type) to your stocking suggestion? I'm used to feeding frozen brine shrimp, blood worms, glass worms, etc for frogs (I use the frozen freshwater variety pack from Petsmart), so I'm flexible.

Thanks so much in advance for your time and suggestions!


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

If you put other long finned fish in with a male betta, he will kill them. I've had a few different kinds of fish in with my betta's successfully, like Glass Catfish, oto's, and some I know have even had a platy or two with them. It also depends on the temperament of the Betta. The red ones are known to be feisty, and not like any tank mates. I had a red betta once that even went after the snail in its tank. The blue and green ones are usually the calmer, for some reason...
Betta will also LOVE the blood worms and brine shrimp, mine do. I feed once a day. Their stomaches are the size of half their eye, approx., so they don't need a lot. Also, they like a pea treat now and again, it helps to prevent the dreaded constipation...


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

I've heard that bettas are iffy with other long-finned fish, but I used to keep a betta in with long finned danios, lyre tails, and the like successfully so I'd like to give it a shot... It seems to be pretty dependent on the bettas personality, like you said, as well as how the tank is decorated. If it turns out the betta doesn't get along then I have my 6 gallon tank as a fall back plan so he can be the king of his own tank with maybe 2 otos for company


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

the one thing that has always helped me when I am mixing a Betta in with other fish is to put the Betta in last. That way he doesn't think the tank belongs to him. I hope it works for you, with the right Betta I'd say you have a decent shot at it. Glad you have a back up plan...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you have testing supplies...like the API master test kit?


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep, I do. Dad had the master test kit as well as a lot of various water conditioners and medications, so I think I've got the full arsenal... Also have the quick strip testers that I was using on my 6 gallon before.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ditch the strips. Not very reliable.

Test ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. It will probably be zero accross the board. Your cycle should be abbreviated with so much from the other tank. You need a source of ammonia to get it going though. You can use fish to do this or other means.


----------

